# Having trouble restoring file from Server Backup



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello - 

Running Server 2008 R2, I made a backup of a share drive using Windows Server Backup; I need to get into that backup and recover a particular file. 

The backup is stored on a remote drive and folder with the following pathing;

\\TS-XL713\EDrive\WindowsImageBackup\DC1\

The backup completed without errors and it looks like its all there on the remote drive.

When I try to use the recovery wizard and type the path into the 'Specify Remote Folder' window I get the following error;

'The backup location specified does not contain any backup. Specify another backup location. Specify another backup location.'

For pathing I've tried the following
\\TS-XL713\Edrive
[URL="file://\\TS-XL713\Edrive\WindowsImageBackup\"]\\TS-XL713\Edrive\WindowsImageBackup\[/URL]
[URL="file://\\TS-XL713\Edrive\WindowsImageBackup\DC1\"]\\TS-XL713\Edrive\WindowsImageBackup\DC1\[/URL]

Any suggestions, or help would be awesome!

thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Use the net use command

net use f: \\TS-XL713\Edrive\WindowsImageBackup\

and map a network drive so it looks like 

F:\WindowsImageBackup

then do the restore


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey man thanks so much for the help, I appreciate the time very much!

I'm still having a bit of an issue - which I'm sure is related to my level of knowledge. 

We have a share drive already using F: as a drive name, so I substituted R:.

net use r:\\TS-XL713\Edrive\WindowsImageBackup 
The command completed successfully

I map the drive as R:\WindowsImageBackup (R this is how it appears in my computer browser

I then go into Windows Server Backup - Recovery - Specify Remote Folder.......
I tried R:\WindowsImageBackup but it says 'The specififed path is not a remote shared folder'

So sorry to take up more of your time -- is there something simple I'm still missing?

Thanks in advance!
Ryan


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Change the net use to go one level up

net use r:\\TS-XL713\Edrive

Sorry


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks again for the help; I'm still having issues with this and I have no idea why.... I think my issue lies with my mapping somehow. 

I'm copying the backup to a local drive to see if that will work. Hopefully it fixes my current issue, but thats certainly not a long-term practice I can use.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Before your copy to the local drive, this issue, was it the same as the first one.
The mapping should be good now.

Anyway, I see it was a while ago, I hope your new attempt was more successful


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

So I copied the backup to a local drive, but I'm still getting stonewalled by this thing -- can't believe it should be this difficult. Anyway, I took some screenshots to see if maybe you notice something obvious that I'm missing. 

The back up is located on the local F: New Volume drive.

Thanks again for any time/help!

Ryan


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If it's a vhd file, then it's an image based backup. I don't believe you can recover individual files from that. Since a vhd file is a disk image (virtual hard drive), I'm wondering if you could mount the HD in a VM and somehow access it that way? You could take a look at this.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

djaburg said:


> If it's a vhd file, then it's an image based backup. I don't believe you can recover individual files from that. Since a vhd file is a disk image (virtual hard drive), I'm wondering if you could mount the HD in a VM and somehow access it that way? You could take a look at this.


Correct, image based backups are for restoring to that backup date.
This is why you always do file based backups as well as image based backups.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might want to try this
Mounting backup file created by Windows 2008 Server - Technlogy On the Move - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Wand3r3r said:


> Might want to try this
> Mounting backup file created by Windows 2008 Server - Technlogy On the Move - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


Interesting,

I'll have to check this out next time I need to do something like this.

Thanks for the link


----------

